# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  سوالات برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون

## smsk1234

سلام توی سایت مایکروسافت این چند تا آدرس رو پیدا کردم.میشه بگید کدوم بخش مال برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون و کدوم بخش مال برنامه نویسی یونیورسال و کدوم بخش مال مترو هست؟و اینکه تفاوت برنامه نویسی ویندوزفون و مترو و یونیورسال چیه و چه طوری میشه برنامه های ویندوزفون و یونیورسال و وسندوز استور رو فقط با یک بار کدنویسی سی شارپ نوشت؟اگه میشه بگید کدوم یک از آدرسهای زیر مربوط به کدوم بخش می شوند؟


اولی : https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...?forum=wpdcapp




دومی : https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...category=wpdev




سومی: https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...ry=windowsapps


سوال آخرمم اینه که ویندوز فون با ویندوز موبایل چه تفاوتی داره؟

----------


## smsk1234

کسی نمیتونه راهنمایی کنه؟

----------


## rambod18

مترو یک رابط کاربری هست که باید اموزش های اون رو پیدا و مطالعه کنید.
شما در ویژال استدیو ۲۰۱۵ (نمی دونم قبلی ها هم دارن یا نه)بعد از انتخاب زبان مورد نظر که باید نوع برنامه رو مشخص کنید قسمت یونیورسال هست و می تونید استفاده کنید.
ویندوز استور هم بعد از نوشتن برنامه تون اون رو توی ویندوز استور قرار میدید تا بقیه دانلود و نصب کنن.توی اینترنت دنبال اموزش برنامه نویسی یونیورسال باشید.بعد رابط کاربری مترو رو یاد بگیرید .بعد اموزش قرار دادن برنامه توی ویندوز استور

----------


## smsk1234

خیلی ممنون فقط میشه بگید این لینک هایی که گذاشتم هر کدام مربوط به چه سوالاتی است؟

----------

